

Commentary: Mideast Violence Tightly Linked to Demographics - DanielBMarkham
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123171179743471961.html?mod=rss_opinion_main

======
DanielBMarkham
I re-titled the article for HN readers because "Ending the West's Proxy War
Against Israel" did not seem descriptive enough to me of the interesting issue
involved for HN readers (demographics as a reason for conflict as opposed to
ideology)

